# Shy people are cool!



## OverDowny (Jan 2, 2005)

Whenever I see a quiet shy person sat on their own I always want to talk to them. I think they're more interesting. There's a mystery about them. I want to know their story lol. And shyness in girls is :kiss lol. I hope people think I'm mysterious in my cooly quiet ways 

I'd much rather get to know the quiet shy person sat on their own than the loud extrovert in the middle of the room with a million people around them.

Anybody else?


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh, definitely me too 

Since this is the Positive Thinking forum, I'll stop there...

-Ryan


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

Shy people are indeed cool. They live life looking at the world from a less common perspective.

*Kardax*: hello fellow Minnesotan


----------



## OverDowny (Jan 2, 2005)

No go ahead. I didn't know where to post this. I didn't think it fitted into the 'Coping' forum. Oops maybe I should have put it in general. Maybe someone could move it. Sowee. :afr


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, i think i radiate 'mysterious' to others, it seems like i always get curious looks from people, in a positive way though. I guess people are more aware of the fact that most shy people usually become great.


----------



## jdr5084 (Oct 24, 2004)

OverDowny said:


> And shyness in girls is :kiss lol.


 :agree


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

OverDowny said:


> No go ahead.


Ok. The first part is that I agree shy girls are cute. The other part is it doesn't make it any easier for me to talk to them :lol

Smily because I'm in a great mood right now for no explainable reason 

-Ryan


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

soma said:


> *Kardax*: hello fellow Minnesotan


Hi, there! Oh, hey, you're in chat, I can say hi sortof in person 

-Ryan


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah I like shy people better, but I can't get up the courage to talk to them.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Yup shy people are cool opcorn


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Sometimes, depending on the situation, quiet people make me uncomfortable. I don't always assume they have social anxiety. If I am at my sisters place and hanging out with people I don't know well, there are always 2-3 other quiet people. Sometimes I will be there left alone with them and it gets uncomfortable. I don't know if they just think I am too weird or square to talk to, or they are just as self-conscious and nervous as I am. Sometimes I'd almost rather have someone who is outgoing and talkative, or someone that can just break the ice, even though I claim to be okay with silence. In reality, it often makes me really uncomfortable. But, for the most part, when I am out in public and I see someone by themselves with no friends, or they are with their friends and ignored or not talked to, it does interest me, especially if it's a girl.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

shy people are indeed cool : )


----------



## MilitaryFan Girl (Jan 4, 2005)

YA shy people are COOL . I definatly like shy guys more and Shy girls too ! Also people like us sometimes are alot more mature because we been throu so much more then others . Not to mention a lot more nicer ! So i Love you guys !! YOu all ROCK ! :banana :banana


----------



## OverDowny (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah we're nice for sure. For girls that's good, but for guys, well lets say its debatable


----------



## MilitaryFan Girl (Jan 4, 2005)

OverDowny said:


> Yeah we're nice for sure. For girls that's good, but for guys, well lets say its debateable


I think its good for GUYS TOO ! :banana :banana


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

that makes one of you!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

that makes one of you i hate being shy, cu guys are always expected to CHASE the girl not wait!


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

They're different and unique in a special way.


----------



## the crucible (Jan 3, 2005)

Shy people are usually the best kind of people you could ever get to know. If you can become friends with a shy person, you'll more than likely have a friend for life---a loyal, trustworthy friend for a very long time. It's harder to get a shy friend, but their friendship is more worthwhile.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

I seriously was getting ready to start a post called SAer's make the world go round, but I logged on a saw "shy people are cool" so I figured what I had to say would fit under this post. 

I think SAers make the world go round because we treat people with respect. We are empathetic and are typically genuinely kind to others. I have never meet a rude or arrogant person on the web-site yet. THe world needs more people like us, cuz we help spread the love!


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Damn right shy people are cool!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I do find it more difficult to become friends with someone who's shy. Mainly because I'm usually the one who starts every conversation, and eventually I convince myself that I'm bothering them and they don't care to be friends with me. Sometimes I chug on and continue to start every convo, and other times I just leave it alone and it fizzles out. I usually have the "everything happens for a reason" look on life, and that makes it a little easier for me =)

Oh, and yeah. Shy people are cool


----------



## SnowKiss (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm a girl and I think shy guys are awesome, especially if they are nice. Guys don't necessarily have to be all cool and suave like some think they do  And shy girls are cute, too. For people who are attracted to mystery, shyness is good. When I see a shy person, I tend to think there's something more and there's probably a whole other wild, crazy, fun side to them.

:agree


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

In general I find shy people, myself included, to be humble and thoughful people. That's at least one positive I can take from my shyness. It's made me more humble and compassionate to the problems of other people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shy people are the ones who have the most interesting things to say.


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

:agree shy people are cooler


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

maggiemae84 said:


> I do find it more difficult to become friends with someone who's shy. Mainly because I'm usually the one who starts every conversation, and eventually I convince myself that I'm bothering them and they don't care to be friends with me.


I wish I could agree with the people who say shy people are cool, but I just can't. I think maggiemae84 is more correct. Shy people may be more intelligent, may have lots of interesting things they could talk about, may have had interesting experiences, etc. - but talking to them is hard work (and I include myself in this!)
The signals we give off when we are quiet make other people think we are not interested in them - so they think we are snobbish, unfriendly, unsocial. And that's if we're lucky - some may think we're weird or creepy.
Sometimes I wonder what it would be like if I could sort of "meet myself" - what would I think of myself? I very much doubt if I would find myself cool or interesting if I was just continuing in my "shy" or socially anxious mode.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> I'd much rather get to know the quiet shy person sat on their own than the loud extrovert in the middle of the room with a million people around them.


I concur, even though when I am with a loudmouth, I tend to become just like him/her (and I can only keep it up for so long and then I start to feel my jaw ache from smiling, talking, laughing boisterously, and trying to be someone I'm not!).

I really do not like loudmouths. They bother me--so I guess I am bothering other people when I am acting like that, too. 
Leilanistar


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i can partly agree with what you guys are saying. it's hard to get to know shy people, but once you get to know them they usually are pretty cool. if you introduce yourself to them and say hi a couple times usually they will start to initiate conversation with you(i've learned this thru experience). if i have to be the one always initiating conversation though that makes me too nervous and usually the relationship goes nowhere because i feel like they aren't interested in being my friend.


----------



## anannymouse (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, I love shy people. I love their mysteriousness. It's cute, and I feel less intimidated by them.


----------



## ThinkerGuy (Nov 13, 2003)

Yah, shy people are more considerate of the feelings of others, since they're shy cuz they worry about that sort of thing.


----------

